# Suche 10 Zoll Switch. Level One, Longshine, Alternative?



## chris4712 (8. Oktober 2008)

Hallo!

Ich suche verzweifelt einen Switch den man in ein 10 Zoll Netzwerkverteiler montieren kann.
Ich habe folgende Hersteller durch:
 - Netgear
 - Linksys
 - D-Link
ohne Erfolg.

Bei Level One und Longshine bin ich zwar fündig geworden, weiß aber nicht was ich von den Herstellern halten soll?
So wie es mir scheint haben die gleiche Produkte (Vergleiche Level One GSW-1603 und Longshine LCS-GS8116).

Hat irgendwer einen Tipp für mich?
Gruß!


----------



## chris4712 (10. Oktober 2008)

Hat niemand eine Idee wo ich noch suchen könnte
Gruß


----------

